# I love craft-making relatives, ha! Updated.



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

One of my relatives is cleaning out her craft room and is giving me TONS of fleece for liners, blankets, and strips! (she knows I am anticipating two rescues) I am beyond excited! One of the strips she already gave me was exactly the size of the cage I recently purchased for a future rescue. I couldn't believe it, length and width were perfect. I took a picture to show her, I was so excited, ha! Small pieces I cut into strips for their hidey-holes. Then she texted me that she has tons more fleece for me, she just wants to get rid of it so I'll treat her to lunch or dinner some time. Isn't family great that way? I might redesign my other hedgie setups depending on what she gives me, what shapes and sizes it is. 

The colors are pink and purple, I hope my boys are "man enough" to handle it. *grin* Actually I love pink for my albino hedgehog items because it shows off his beautiful ruby eyes and pink skin.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: I love craft-making relatives, ha!*

What perfect timing! You will have to send pictures of the new homes when they are finished. Two new babies-how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: I love craft-making relatives, ha!*

That is really great  It will come in handy and your hedgies and future hedgies will love all the comfy things it makes for them


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: I love craft-making relatives, ha!, updated*

Since this original posting I have received the fleece but I have also declined the two rescues. I have come to realize, sadly, that I would be putting myself, my daughter, and my current pets in financial jeopardy if I take them on. It was a hard thing to do and I am thankful to everyone else who is able to help out with the Texas rescues. I hope to be in a position in the future to be a rescue home but I'm not there yet, I cried when I made myself face the truth last night. I am selling the two cages I purchased on Craig's List and donating the money to HWS.

On a more positive note, I am uploading a picture of the fleece I received, which I can still use for my current boys and other pets. Now I will be able to change out main-cage liners, cut more blankets, fleece strips, etc.

All in all its been a roller-coaster emotional decision that I feel good and sad about at the same time. I was cuddling Riley and it reassured me I made the right decision. Below he is annointing with a new piece of the fleece, and then he settled down for a nap on my lap. I just love him so much.


----------



## tscanio45 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that you didnt get the rescues, but you know you made the right decision  I'm sure someone else will give them a loving home  and thats ALOT of fleece lol


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

krbshappy was_* so *_thoughtful in donating a lot of that fleece to the TX rescue I got after she found out she wouldn't be able to adopt herself.

Thanks again for that friend. 

Stephanie and PoPo


----------

